# guhit



## Qcumber

How thick is a slice of pork called *gúhit ng [nang] báboy*?
Is the term _gúhit_ used for other meats?


----------



## MarcB

Qcumber said:


> How thick is a slice of pork called *gúhit ng [nang] báboy*?
> Is the term _gúhit_ used for other meats?


guhit=110 grams


----------



## Qcumber

MarcB said:


> guhit=110 grams


That's the weight.  About how thick is it?


----------



## MarcB

guhit=100 grams 110 was a typo. I guess it depends on how it is cut.


----------



## Qcumber

MarcB said:


> guhit=100 grams 110 was a typo. I guess it depends on how it is cut.


Of course, but I can tell you that the average rasher of bacon is about 1.24 mm thick or about 1/20th of an inch.


----------

